# Alaska more ??



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, I have booked a trip to Alaska on the Kenai, it is 8 days, 2 halibut trips, 2 King trips, 1 fly-out for Reds and 1 free day to fish the Kenai river. It is for the 3rd week of June.

This is my first trip so a couple of questions to those who have been.

1- What didn't you bring on your first trip you wished you would have?

2- What did you take that you wouldn't take again?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The place you booked with should give you a list of things to bring. In my 2 Alaska trips, that was spot on. The only thing I might suggest is if you are partial to a certain type of fishing with your own equipment, you may want to bring some of your own rods and gear.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Take extra gear. Don't be afraid to buy an inexpensive rod -- large salmon are hard on gear. 


One thing many people don't think about is lotion. Take care of your hands. 

If you're going to be outside for most of the day in the rain, leave the Goretex at home and wear a real rainsuit -- take the rubber or vinyl stuff. Goretex will only last so long before it starts to soak through. If you happen to be staying at a lodge, or cabin, then you will be able to dry your things out in the evening -- if you are camping, it makes it harder to dry things out.

finally, since you're heading to the combat fishing mecca of Alaska -- take some patience. You'll have plenty of company...


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

If you can choose your days fishing for kings go the 13-15, tide tables are best for those days. That is if the almanac is right. If your guide is going to take you on the Kasilof make sure you find out if the commercial fishing outfits have their nets set at the mouth of the river, if they do pass on that place. I made that mistake once.
Big halibut are fun to catch but the small ones are easier and better to cook and eat, by small I mean the 20# range. You can get cheap gear at the Walmart in Anchorage, like PBH said take good rain gear. I had to pass on my trip this year (new baby at home) so take a bunch of pictures and post em up when you get back.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

1) My wife, more pictures, better rain gear, better gloves.

2) Bug spray (Just buy it there).

Man, you're going to have an awesome trip! I did almost an exact same trip a few years ago, only one halibut day though. The fly out for reds was real fun. Just enjoy...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep them coming.

The Lodge provides all the gear. Even for spare time fishing on the river, (the lodge is right on the Kenai River) they rent the stuff for $10 per day or $30 per week.
They provide hip waders but I was thinking if it doesn't put me over weight I want to take my chest waders and boots.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> My wife, more pictures, better rain gear, better gloves.


I don't know if your wife would be willing to go :wink:  
By better gloves? What type, regular cold weather or neopreme?
I just bought some good rain gear at Cabelas, I have alot of gortex but I know that doesn't cut it for heavy rain,(experience on elk hunts) :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > My wife, more pictures, better rain gear, better gloves.
> 
> 
> I don't know if your wife would be willing to go :wink:
> ...


When I went it was with my dad and my brother. Awesome trip! My wife hasn't stopped nagging me to go since that trip, after seeing the pictures and all. 

I actually took the Cabelas polyurethane jacket and I ended up getting wetter than expected :evil: I thought it would be more water resistant than it actually was... Maybe some frog toggs would be better?

I used the seal skinz (sp?) gloves. My hands stayed dry but they got cold.. I would recommend something warmer that will allow you to wear them with plenty of agility while fishing.

I also stayed on the Kenai (Upper). Beautiful place!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

There is also a Wally World out on the Kenai Peninsula now and Sportsman's Warehouse in Anchorage. Prices might be a little higher on some stuff, but the lack of sales tax will make up for it. You may want a can of bear spray for the Kenai too, just for some peace of mind.

I would fillet my own halibut. I did mine and one of the guys at work was saying the same thing last week - deck hands filleting fish waste a lot of meat. Make sure you're squared away in the sea sickness department.



PBH said:


> finally, since you're heading to the combat fishing mecca of Alaska -- take some patience. You'll have plenty of company...


The provo will never seem crowded again. Of course, now that hb 141 passed, the provo really might not be crowded. :shock:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I actually took the Cabelas polyurethane jacket and I ended up getting wetter than expected :evil: I thought it would be more water resistant than it actually was...


If it isn't rubber or PVC, it won't hold up against steady, constant rain. Even if it says "100% water proof". Rubber or PVC. Just look at the Deadliest Catch guys, or look at all the locals up there. They all were rubber rain suites. No nylon, no goretex, no polyurethane. Rubber or PVC.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

bowgy said:


> 2- What did you take that you wouldn't take again?


Sorry I forgot to answer this question, my brother-in-law, not that he isn't a nice guy,but unless you like to see what someone ate for breakfast. He and boats just don't mix. I think he would get sick in a float tube. :roll:

pic of combat fishing
http://stock.tobinphoto.com/combat-fishing-pictures-647.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Take some garbage sacks:










I am lucky, I have a friend that has property on the Kenai River and lives just a half block away.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hey goob, it doesn't look like those garbage sacks are big enough to hold the fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> hey goob, it doesn't look like those garbage sacks are big enough to hold the fish.


 

That's no lie. Hey, I'm just a tourist when I go down there. But my buddy's son knows how to get the bigguns:









enjoy your trip


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob,

That king looks way too dark to kill/eat. Fish that dark probably don't taste any better than farm raised salmon.

There is actually a huge movement to get everyone to release the really big kings, in an effort to preserve the gene pool of the bigger fish. There's a smaller percentage of really big fish coming back each year. If you are with the right guide (registered with the release a hog program) you can get a free replica of your fish having documented your release of the fish. http://www.kenairiversportfishing.com/i ... tentId=626

It's my first year in Alaska, so I'm not claiming to be an expert - but I have read up on kenai kings a fair amount. A lot of people are asking you to think twice before bonking a trophy king.

Bowgy, bring some good pliers - don't bother messing around with hemostats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Goob,
> 
> That king looks way too dark to kill/eat. Fish that dark probably don't taste any better than farm raised salmon. Yes, not my call.
> 
> ...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> There is actually a huge movement to get everyone to release the really big kings, in an effort to preserve the gene pool of the bigger fish. There's a smaller percentage of really big fish coming back each year. If you are with the right guide (registered with the release a hog program) you can get a free replica of your fish having documented your release of the fish. http://www.kenairiversportfishing.com/i ... tentId=626


Sounds like a good idea to me, I will inquire at the lodge about it. Thanks for the link and info.


----------

